# A Couple of Nice Orange Crushes



## ACLbottles (Mar 29, 2018)

I recently picked up two really nice Orange Crush bottles in a lot with some others. The first is a beautiful emerald green 28 oz. The base is embossed with Claremont / N. H. / Soda / Works, Inc. I believe these large green Orange Crushes are pretty scarce. A really nice-looking bottle!




The next one is this 26 oz amber ACL Mae West style bottle. I believe this one is actually pretty rare. I think they were only made in Canada. I'm not very familiar with Canadian glass companies, but does the diamond on the base mean it's from the Dominion Glass Company? I'm a pretty big fan of this one too! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 29, 2018)

No photos?


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 29, 2018)

Sorry about that, Canadacan. Should be fixed now!


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 29, 2018)

ACLbottles said:


> Sorry about that, Canadacan. Should be fixed now!



Ahh there we go!....Beautiful examples!...the brown is not Canadian, and I'm not sure on the maker mark yet.

Oh and another interesting thing on the brown, note the lettering on Crush is solid!..it's a later transition style.


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 29, 2018)

Well thank you! That's very cool about the lettering!

Interesting, I've always heard the large amber Mae West bottles were only Canadian. I'm not familiar with the makers mark either.


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 29, 2018)

ACLbottles said:


> Well thank you! That's very cool about the lettering!
> 
> Interesting, I've always heard the large amber Mae West bottles were only Canadian. I'm not familiar with the makers mark either.



So checking the guide the 26oz came in clear for USA and Canada, ..the amber was Canada only, Well this can't be from either then? Mexican possibly?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 30, 2018)

Wow, those are fantastic!  I'd heard of large amber crinkly bottles but didn't know either of these two existed.  I don't think I've ever seen a green Crush bottle in any size before, though I've seen pictures of the smaller ones.  I know the small ones are pretty scarce so the large ones must be much scarcer.


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 30, 2018)

very nice. the amber may west type orange crush in that size is on my dream list. i have wanted one since i started collecting but the price has always been too steep.


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 30, 2018)

Great scores! Those are beautiful!


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks everyone! Canadacan, that's a good thought, I suppose it could be Mexican. There's no other writing or anything besides the Orange Crush on both sides, so I guess the only way to tell would be to identify the makers mark on the base. 

Just out of curiosity, does anyone have any idea what the large amber ones usually sell for? I don't think I've ever actually seen one for sale. Thanks!


----------



## Canadacan (Mar 30, 2018)

ACLbottles said:


> Thanks everyone! Canadacan, that's a good thought, I suppose it could be Mexican. There's no other writing or anything besides the Orange Crush on both sides, so I guess the only way to tell would be to identify the makers mark on the base.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, does anyone have any idea what the large amber ones usually sell for? I don't think I've ever actually seen one for sale. Thanks!



Yes I checked the makers mark catalog and did not see anything, a few similar but from the wrong era. I would guess that 26oz Canadian amber would go for $200-500. Several years ago I had a chance at one but just wasn't flush enough, the price was 175.

Oh I do have the clear Canadian one though


----------



## jblaylock (Mar 30, 2018)

Question: I have 2 Mae West style OCs, same bottler, but one is smooth and the other is "wrinkley/dimpled"  Is there a significance?


----------



## bubbas dad (Mar 30, 2018)

i haven't kept up with the values but around 5 or 6 years ago the 26 oz amber mae west crush bottle were going for around $800 and up for one in like new condition. not sure about recent values. i never could afford one for my collection.


----------



## ACLbottles (Mar 30, 2018)

bubbas dad said:


> i haven't kept up with the values but around 5 or 6 years ago the 26 oz amber mae west crush bottle were going for around $800 and up for one in like new condition. not sure about recent values. i never could afford one for my collection.



Wow, that's insane! I never would've expected them to go for that much. Thank you and Canadacan both for the info!


----------



## Too Many Bottles (Apr 5, 2018)

Those are awesome crush bottles !


----------



## mrosman (Apr 3, 2019)

Have seen a lot of O.C. bottles over the years, but never with the print that appears on the brown bottle... perhaps it is Mexican, but still have not seen it amongst my Mexican bottles in the past. The embossing on the base does not appear similar to the 'standard' Dominion Glass. Very unusual... please give us any followup.
Michael


----------



## ACLbottles (Apr 3, 2019)

mrosman said:


> Have seen a lot of O.C. bottles over the years, but never with the print that appears on the brown bottle... perhaps it is Mexican, but still have not seen it amongst my Mexican bottles in the past. The embossing on the base does not appear similar to the 'standard' Dominion Glass. Very unusual... please give us any followup.
> Michael



Michael, I haven't found anything out about it yet, but if I do I'll be sure post it.


----------



## new2bottles (Nov 20, 2020)

ACLbottles said:


> I recently picked up two really nice Orange Crush bottles in a lot with some others. The first is a beautiful emerald green 28 oz. The base is embossed with Claremont / N. H. / Soda / Works, Inc. I believe these large green Orange Crushes are pretty scarce. A really nice-looking bottle!
> 
> View attachment 182168View attachment 182169View attachment 182170View attachment 182171
> 
> ...


Can either of these be purchased?  Thanks.


----------



## ACLbottles (Nov 28, 2020)

new2bottles said:


> Can either of these be purchased?  Thanks.


The green 28 oz bottle is for sale. If you're interested feel free to send me a message!


----------

